# GE wireless motion sensing led spotlight



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

A friend put me on to these and they are great. I have purchase 3 of them from walmart and they are battery operated by 3 D cells. My friend purchase just one about six months ago for his front prouch to let his cat in and out during the night and the batteries are still going strong. The reason I am write this is I have 12 acres of land and wooded and they work great on trees and I also have some on trees coming up my long driveway. I did put industral strenght batteries in the ones I have.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

i like it, homedepot has them too


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

LED Motion Activated Porta-Light-17401 at The Home Depot


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

You must use them for notification only?! Don't look like they can actually illuminate any area...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I think its a good idea for security


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

The GE ones pickup you on around 20 feet and they illuminate very well. They are more on the line of a spotlight.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree for 9.99 its worth it to me


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

The GE spotlights are $19.97 at walmart around here.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

do you have a link?


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

No I am not good at doing links. Just google GE wireless motion sensing led spotlight.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Old man--No worries i found it... There are a bunch at home depot,walmart and target.. thank you


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Man said:


> A friend put me on to these and they are great. I have purchase 3 of them from walmart and they are battery operated by 3 D cells. My friend purchase just one about six months ago for his front prouch to let his cat in and out during the night and the batteries are still going strong. The reason I am write this is I have 12 acres of land and wooded and they work great on trees and I also have some on trees coming up my long driveway. I did put industral strenght batteries in the ones I have.


Can you set the sensitivity, so that small woodland creatures like rabbits, gray foxes, and such don't set them off?
I would like to put some around the property but I would not like them to go off on anything smaller than a coyote.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea def


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

I try hard NOT to by anything made by GE!


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

johnnyringo said:


> I try hard NOT to by anything made by GE!


Unless its a minigun!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lol....GE isnt that bad


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

No there no setting on the GE brand. They pickup around 20 feet.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea true 20ft is better then nothing


----------

